# Midwest Speedcubing Club



## VeganCuber (Mar 25, 2017)

Checkout cubedcommunities.org

June 24th
9:30-12:30
Saddlebrook Library
14850 Laurel Ave
Omaha, NE 68116

See you there!


----------



## biscuit (Mar 25, 2017)

Welcome to the Forums Kristin!


----------



## Draranor (Mar 31, 2017)

I wish I lived closer to Omaha, so I could go to this! Hopefully I'll be able to go to your upcoming comp though


----------



## Fischer Wood (Jun 2, 2017)

The midwest website above is not working. How can I find out information about the midwest speed solving club? Thanks!


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 2, 2017)

Fischer Wood said:


> The midwest website above is not working. How can I find out information about the midwest speed solving club? Thanks!


I was wondering the same thing


----------



## VeganCuber (Jun 2, 2017)

Fischer Wood said:


> The midwest website above is not working. How can I find out information about the midwest speed solving club? Thanks!


Hey, I'm glad to hear more people are interested. I've updated the original message in the thread. June 24th, 9:30-12:30 at the Omaha Public Library Saddlebrook branch.


----------



## VeganCuber (Jun 2, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> I was wondering the same thing


I've updated the original thread. Since it's at a library we aren't charging admission. Saturday, June 24th 9:30-12:30 at the Omaha Public Library Saddlebrook branch. RSVP on my website: cubedcommunities.org.


----------

